# ayuda con PLC Ge Fanuc



## Jlva (Ene 19, 2010)

Soy nuevo en esto, estoy en una empresa donde acaban de cambiar un Ge Fanuc por un UNITRONIC. Pero quisiera saber todo acerca del Ge Fanuc para ver si me lo compro. Es GeFanuc 90-30 con CPU331.   

Se que para la comunicacion necesitare un convertidor Rs232/RS485 Pues el PLc tiene esa entrada. Kiero saber como hago para probar si funciona correctamente, que programa uso??. Ya tenia una programacion, que era para controlar una maquina impresora. *qu*iero probar todo para saber son como 6 modulos de salida y 4 de entrada.  

Cu*e*nto con su ayuda.. gracias


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 20, 2010)

por que cambiaron el PLC Ge?
Preguntale a los tecnicos si tienen el manual del PLC
y si tienen algunas herramientas de programacion del mismo.
Busca en Google el manual del PLC
Hay un representante de GE-Fanuc en tu area ?. Consultalo.

Salu2.


----------



## Jlva (Ene 21, 2010)

gracias por responder. Aca en la empresa soy nuevo, estoy de practicante. Pero no tienen area de mantenimiento electronico ni mecanico. Y las maquinas que tienen son compradas de segunda, llegaron con su propios manuales. Pero tercerizaron a una empresa electronica parahacr los cambios, Yo he llegado a esta empresa para empezar el area de mantenimiento y estoy a la espera que contraten a un jefe de mantenimiento. mientras tanto revisaba lo que tenian, y la empresa qu hizo los cambios no han dejado ningun tipo de documento (algo que me parece esta mal, pero aca no le exigian que dejen). Es por eso que no tngo nada de nada. El manual i lo he encontrado en internet, pero el software no . por eso la ayuda que pido . 
Representante de gefanuc si hay solo que aun no me responden. 

gracias otra vez


----------



## wacalo (Ene 21, 2010)

Debes buscar el software de comunicación (Programación) que comunicará el PLC con una PC. Puedes buscar una versión de prueba (funciona 4 días). Por ejemplo puedes buscar VersaPro 2.04 SP1.
Saludos

********* EDITADO POR INCUMPLIR LAS NORMAS ************


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 22, 2010)

Jlav: Encontré el manual en http://www.gexproautomation.com/doc...ies9030/9030_Installation_Manual_gfk0356q.pdf
Mira si es el modelo de tu PLC.

Muchos PLC tienen una consolita de programacion, el tuyo la tiene ?. Si si, deberia ser suficiente para empezar para programarlo y ver si funciona, mientras consigues otras herramientas de programacion. Salu2


----------



## ServidorOPC (Ago 15, 2010)

Hola a todas.

Supongo que para esta fecha ya debes saber como programar los PLC Genauc pero de todas formas ahi va mi respuesta.

Puede programar a estos PLC con 4 software:

1.- Logicmaster 90 (hay una version solo para programar serial y otra serial /TCP)
2.- Versapro
3.- Proficy Machine Edition
4.- Cimplicity Machine Edition 

Cada uno es una tecnologia superior. Por el momento solo he programado con Logicmaster 90 TCP-IP que es un entorno tipo MS-DOS, tanto por cable serie como por ethernet. El software lo consigues de internet buscando por ahi y el cable te lo puedes armar. Bueno ahi te paso los link.

http://www.filecatch.com/?x=1&q=versapro

http://www.plctalk.net/qanda/showthread.php?t=20042

Dos ultimos detalles cuando descargas el Versapro viene incluido el logicmaster 90-30 y 90-70. Te pide serial colocas   6000124936

Y el cable deberia ser un conversor RS232 a RS422 (protocolo SNP de Fanuc) pero el cable del link funciona a la perfeccion.

La informacion es para compartirla. DIOS TE BENDIGA


----------

